# La limpieza étnica del castellano



## Mate

Yo no soy cantor letrao,
Mas si me pongo a cantar
No tengo cuándo acabar
Y me envejezco cantando:
Las coplas me van brotando
Como agua de manantial.​ 
José Hernández​ 

Al purista castellano
Le dedico yo este verso
No se me _ofienda_, paisano
¡Le convidaré un almuerzo!

Y dice:

¡Vade retro, Satanás!
Claman los lingüistas puros, 
Que a fuer de mostrarse duros
Tiran prestos para atrás.

La Lengua Hispana es muy rica,
Rebosante de vocablos
Mas blandiendo sus venablos
Y enseñándonos sus picas
Los puristas, fervororsos 
Repelen los _anglinazgos_.

Por tanto vengo a espetarles
-Y canto sin ser _esperto_-
Que el idioma de Cervantes,
Sin xenismos, está muerto.

¡Responded ahora vosotros,
Que proclamáis respetarlo!
¿Será algo bueno que a otros
Obliguéis a congelarlo? 

Mateamargo, el _renegáu_ 


Nota: son bienvenidos los aportes en castellano y en inglés. 
No se requiere responder en verso. 
Una traducción del poema al inglés será recibida con beneplácito y regocijo.


----------



## pejeman

Quisiera ser jaranero de tierras veracruzanas
Y al compás de la vihuela
Y del arpa que es jarocha,
Sin _tutubeos_ contestar.

Pero es mala mi mollera
Y acomodarme no puedo.

Sólo quiero aquí decir
Que aquél que viene a esta tierra
Y en ella raíces echa, bienvenido,
Y si en su itacate carga palabras
De nuevo significado, por acá las adoptamos
Y las sabremos usar
Y a nuestro gusto sazonar.

Y aquél que llega con su _catsup_ y su _trailer_,
Con _six-pack y _pelos güeros y sonrisa omnipresente,
Que sea bienvenido también,
Pero que al partir, no nos deje su basura,
Ahí en un _trailer camp._
Y que al partir de regreso un buen recuerdo se lleve
Y que se lleve también sus letreros 
De _soda_, de _crossing _y_ parking_
Que ninguna falta me hacen.
Que limpie su tiradero y que lo bendiga Dios.


----------



## cuchuflete

Al purista cualqueriano
Le dedico este verso
No me turba, desdeñoso
tu cerebro oclusionado

 
Y dice:

¡Vade retro, Satanás!
Claman los lingüistas puros, 
han llegado los momentos
que nos dejen ya en paz



 Una lengua es muy rica,
Rebosante de vocablos
Mas blandiendo sus venablos
Y enseñándonos sus picas
Los puristas, muy farsantes,
Son agentes de diablos.


 
Cuate Mate, más no puedo
a pesar de entusiasmo
te lo digo sin sarcasmo
que puristas me dan fredo


----------



## Antpax

Amigos míos, debo discrepar
pues me acaba por molestar,
cuando no decir joder,
que nos quieran imponer,
palabras _inglesanas_
cuando existen, desde tiempo usadas,
locuciones castellanas.

No por ello abjuro
de cualquier neologismo
pues no pretendo ser tan puro
y se me acusaría de cinismo,
pues _airbag_ tiene mi coche
y al _parking_ va por la noche.

Espero que esta discrepancia
pues el tema tiene miga,
sea vista con tolerancia
con esta pequeña hormiga


----------



## heidita

Antpax said:


> Amigos míos, debo discrepar
> pues me acaba por molestar,
> cuando no decir joder,
> que nos quieran imponer,
> palabras _inglesanas_
> cuando existen, desde tiempo usadas,
> locuciones castellanas.
> 
> No por ello abjuro
> de cualquier neologismo
> pues no pretendo ser tan puro
> y se me acusaría de cinismo,
> pues _airbag_ tiene mi coche
> y al _parking_ va por la noche.
> 
> Espero que esta discrepancia
> pues el tema tiene miga,
> sea vista con tolerancia
> con esta pequeña hormiga


 
Mi amigo _el hormiga_
con mucha fatiga
ha hablado con razón. 

A mí me entra desazón
al ver tanto palabro
con el que bombardean, 

haciendo más de un descalabro,
cuando verborrean 
los del tal llamado spanglish.

Sí, señores, defiendo el idioma
en su estado puro.

Puede conmigo el que fusiona
sin arte y en plan duro

el inglés y el español, 
cual juego de guiñol.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Entre tanto verso culto
me está entrando flojera
mas no quedaré como estulto
así que haré lo que pueda.

Mi vehículo también duerme en cochera
globos antichoque tiene en la delantera.

Ordenador e impresora en el despacho tengo
con memoria volátil y otros dispositivos
y ya aquí mismo lo dejo, no seamos vengativos
pues entre tanta confusión no sé si voy o vengo.

M.A.M.Z.


----------



## cuchuflete

Los puristas de la lengua
pueden mostrar su pereza
cuando nos dicen alfombra
almohada y berenjena


----------



## Mate

Las respuestas a este reto
No se hicieron esperar.
Pero me valgo del verbo 
E insisto en este convite:
No me arredra el que repite 
Su argumento sin cesar.

Y digo (subiendo ya el tono pero aún con todo el respeto que vuesas mercedes me merecéis):

¡Vade retro, Satanás!
Se persignan los puristas,
Y afanosos los lingüistas
Jalan fuerte para atrás.

Siguen levantando muros
Que el tiempo derrumbará presto.
No me arrojen aún al cesto,
Que aunque me tiren con brea
No soy de abandonar pelea
Y al punto les digo esto:

Por más que _haiga_ desazón
Es el autor del ingenio
Quien con derecho de dueño
Pone del invento el nombre
¿Qué importa si es gringo el hombre
Si le asiste la razón?

Mate


----------



## Antpax

Lo primero digo 
que con Marcos coincido,
en que es complicado el tema
para desarrollarlo y discutirlo
enteramente en poema.

Mate, también coincido contigo
en que el tiempo nos dirá
quien tiene al final razón,
pero lo siento, me resisto,
y lo digo de corazón,
a llamar _briefing_ a una reunión,
y decir que obtuvimos un _input,_
cuando llegamos a una conclusión.

También insulta al intelecto
de este pequeño insecto,
intentar nombrar,
_Product Manager_ al Jefe de Proyecto,
ni puedo mantener el tipo
cuando dicen que el _Team Leader_
es el Jefe de Equipo.

Dicho esto he de parar,
para un café poder tomar
pero jamás oirás
por mi boca mencionar,
_coffee break_ o similar.

Con esto ya termino
queriéndoos solicitar,
o más bien os comnino,
a vuestra opinión manifestar.



Saludos 

Ant


----------



## Rayines

¡Jajajá!
¡jajajá!
Antpax, amigo,
¡desde aquí estoy contigo!


----------



## Antpax

Rayines said:


> ¡Jajajá!
> ¡jajajá!
> Antpax, amigo,
> ¡desde aquí estoy contigo!


 
Muchas gracias corazón,
a ver si entre todos
hacemos coalición.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Es bueno abrir la mente
con cierto recelo lo digo
pues aunque el spanglhis lamente
creo que tienen lugar

Para todos lo hay ciertamente (lugar)
y en ciertas regiones es necesario
pero ya aca en nuestro ambiente
que bueno se pudiese evitar

y no es por póner limites
podemos crecer en idioma
pero la mezcla se asoma
como desorden latente

Me gusta mucho mi idioma
y no nací aprendída  (WR) 
comparto el sentimiento que pregona
nuestro forero Hormiga!

Con mucho respeto al Mate
por el cual siento cariño
espero no se me desbarate
con el saludo de esta Cuate

Reciba toda esta hermandad (WR)
desde aca de Venezuela
feliz año y prosperidad
de parte de esta pequeñuela.

RM


----------



## Mate

Mateamargo no se achica 
Ni aunque vengan degollando.
_Que’l_ gaucho vive cantando
Sus verdades a los vientos:
No me van a atar con tientos
Y sigo firme en mi pica.

No soy de _arriar_ con el poncho
Ni de correr con la vaina.
Por más que me ataquen _tuitos_
Daré batalla en mi zaina.

Con hidalguía y tesón,
Nunca al Godo le hago caso. 
Ni al trote ni al galopazo
He de huir como un cobarde
De mi razón haré alarde
Y les daré un coscorrón. 

De esta lucha salgo al paso,
Con holgura y buena monta.
La gente se pone tonta
Cuando la _cencia_ se acaba;
Sentado en mi mancarrón,
¡Aguantaré el topetazo!


----------



## Mate

El lenguaje cual ser vivo,
De muchas fuentes abreva.
Cristalina, el agua nueva
Hace renacer sus bríos.
Por eso es que os digo, tíos:
¡Quitadlo de la nevera!

Mate


----------



## michita

Por si hubieran sido pocos
pueblos y civilizaciones
que por España pasaron
dejándonos sus vocablos,
cuando cruzamos el charco
los vuestros también quedaron.

Puesta a quedarme muy corta,
digo sin pestañear, 
que por cada una palabra,
que el inglés nos pueda dar, 
podemos tres aportar.

No obstante y ante lo nuevo
no me queda más remedio, 
que callarme y claudicar.
Aunque, siempre he preferido
pulsar el ratón que clickear.

Con eso quiero decir, 
puesto que palabras sobran,
que antes de añadir más
al nutrido diccionario,
tratemos de utilizar,
todas las que nos legaron.


----------



## heidita

cuchuflete said:


> Los puristas de la lengua
> pueden mostrar su pereza
> cuando nos dicen alfombra
> almohada y berenjena


 
Ya sé que me juego el cuello
con mi postura de purista
pero aunque puede haber quien me degüelle
no seré menos perfeccionista.

Agallas tendrá que tener en la vida
quien con ganas defienda
lo menos popular de esta movida.

Y es de proceder que atienda
la llamada acerca de la alfombra.


Alfombra, estimado cuchuflete, 
no era palabra conocida
antes de ser introducida
por el árabe, que nada zoquete
nos la brindó de regalo.

No era fácil aceptarla, 
ya que nos vino de nuevas. 
Pues el españunflas
quería apartarla. 
Mas de no tener ninguna similar
la asimiló a la par
con almohada y berenjena
alféizar y almena.

No es de proceder en la vida
llamar con vocablo ajeno
palabra harto conocida, 
ni tampoco es ameno.

Sin embargo, siempre es un placer
nuevas palabras aprender. 
Las que no existían
bienvenidas serían.


----------



## Mate

heidita said:


> Sin embargo, siempre es un placer
> nuevas palabras aprender.
> Las que no existían
> bienvenidas serían.


Now we are talking!!! 

Mate


----------



## Mate

michita said:


> No obstante y ante lo nuevo
> no me queda más remedio,
> que callarme y claudicar.
> Aunque, siempre he preferido
> pulsar el ratón que clickear.
> 
> Con eso quiero decir,
> puesto que palabras sobran,
> que antes de añadir más
> al nutrido diccionario,
> tratemos de utilizar,
> todas las que nos legaron.


 
No claudicas si conoces
de tu lengua mil vocablos
¿Inventos nuevos sin nombres?
¡Entonces a imaginarlos!


Ahora ya sin versos, ¿qué es más razonable a la hora de nombrar un invento extranjero?¿Adoptar su nombre extranjero en estado puro o inventar un neologismo?

El asunto no es "moco 'e pavo" o "pura espuma, como el chajá". 

Los extranjerismos a los que quise referirme en este hilo -y no entraré en detalles pues ejemplos sobran- corresponden a cosas de existencia real o virtual que antes no existían en un lugar dado, cualquiera fuere este. 

Cuando oigo gente hablando en guaraní o en quechua, las frases están salpicadas con palabras en castellano: ómnibus, celular, avión, taxi, etc, etc, etc. 

¡Cómo no iban a estarlo!: los americanos originales no conocían ninguno de esos inventos de la civilización moderna. ¡No les quedaba más remedio que usar otra lengua para nombrarlos! 

No me cabe duda: siempre fueron y serán más inteligentes y prácticos que los "puristas".

Mateamargo


Mas naides se crea ofendido
pues a ninguno incomodo,
y si canto de este modo,
por encontrarlo oportuno,
no es para mal de ninguno
sino para bien de todos​ 
Final de "La vuelta de Martín Fierro" 
José Hernández
1879​


----------



## jazyk

Os digo que mi postura 
Es extranjerismos rechazar
Porque con mi poca inteligencia
No los puedo pronunciar

Si se me cuela una palabra alemana
A la hora de hablar inglés
No sé si la suelto a la inglesa
O a la germana a la vez

Eso todo me contuerce el rostro
Y me causa aun más confusión
Porque para que no me vuelva loco,
Tengo siempre que poner atención
Pues es posible que de pronto
Me eche a hablar en idioma ajeno,
Mi interlocutor no me ponga freno
Y considere que soy tonto.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Siento no poder unirme a la payada, que está de lo más nutrida e ingeniosa. Pero en esta época tengo demasiado champán (o champagne) encima.
Excelente la cuestión planteada, Mate (el renegau), me pusiste a hacer una lista (no exhaustiva _of course_) de las palabrejas barbáricas que uso de modo más o menos habitual. 
Al respecto llegué a la conclusión de que las puedo subdividir en tres grupos:

*Grupo A*: bungalow, disk-jockey, marketing, full-time, best-seller, aerobics, strapless, dumping, catering, lobby, sexy, búnker, casting, footing, afro-look, airbag, topless, relax, punk, blíster, sex-appeal, boom, camping, hardware (y otras más).

Todos los términos anteriores figuran en el diccionario académico, no todos están legitimados, pero figuran. ¡Bien por la Academia!

*Grupo B*: términos que no figuran en el DRAE (o no los encontré, a veces adoptan medio raro) pero que uso sin sentirme culpable.

jingle, mouse, karting, thriller, by-pass, boy-scout, cookie (comp.), jumper, boxer (calzoncillo), doping, rating, flirt, affaire (afer no me gusta), flipper (y bueh... yo tengo 50), free-shop, hacker, loft, feedback, jury (jurado de jueces), walkman.

*Grupo C*: los uso pero con culpa.

trailer: de chiquito decía acoplados o casas rodantes.
blooper (¡maldita televisión!)
delivery,diet: ...uno es humano.
jeans: de chico les decía vaqueros. (pero prefiero jeans a tejanos)


En definitiva, voto por lo utilitario y por lo que más o menos me cae bien.


¡Ah!... al mueble de la pieza de mi mamá siempre lo llamamos _tualé_ y al que había en el _hall_ _dresuar_. (¡pero qué distinguido suena el francés!)


NB: escribir es otra historia, en general trato de esquivar, barbarismos o localismos, no siempre es fácil.


----------



## Antpax

Hola a todos:

Ahora que ya hemos dejado el verso, creo que más o menos estamos todos de acuerdo, en que es lógico y normal aceptar palabras extranjeras cuando el concepto es nuevo y no existe en castellano, que serían los que engloban el Grupo A y la mayoría del B en la estupenda clasificación de Luis. 

Lo que intentaba criticar en mi segundo aporte, es el desmedido uso de palabras anglosajonas en el mundo laboral, palabras que han existido toda la vida en castellano y que parece que si no las usas eres un ignorante. No quiero repetirme, pero reuniones ha habido toda la vida (ahora son _briefings_) y que levante la mano quien no haya hecho una pausa para el café, pero si no dices que vas a hacer un _coffee break_ parece que eres un paleto, cuando es precisamente lo contrario. Es este tipo de abuso del neologismo el que creo que es censurable, el pseudo intelectualoide y, en muchos casos, el que quiere ser excluyente.

Para terminar, lo que es una verdad como un templo es que, como ha dicho Mate, el tiempo será el juez definitivo.

Para terminar sólo os digo
que es más fácil hablar en prosa,
pero también es cierto que la cosa
era más divertida, al decirla en verso.

Saludos y Feliz 2007 para todos.

Ant


----------



## danielfranco

By now I don't mind no new words for
crap that I didn't even knew existed
in this new tongue I've learned. At first I insisted
for a while that someone should guard "the door"
and not let any weird-sounding noises
slither into our mass-
ive vocabulary. But many voices
shouted me down: "Shut it, you ass!
Be gone! Banish!"
Ah, well, so I'll stick with Spanish.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Para mi es una utopía el purismo de las lenguas, pero al mismo tiempo, como dice Antpax, me molesta un montón hacer _coffee break_ en vez de una pausa por ejemplo; otros, sin embargo, los veo necesarios. 

Felicidades, Luis, creo que no podía haberse expresado mejor el uso de los neologismos.

Sois unos cracs de la poesía y del humor, me he reido un montón.


----------



## heidita

Antpax said:


> Para terminar sólo os digo
> que es más fácil hablar en prosa,
> pero también es cierto que la cosa
> era más divertida, al decirla en verso.
> 
> Saludos y Feliz 2007 para todos.
> 
> Ant


 
A eso me uno. 

La lista de Luis me parece muy larga y no comparto muchos términos. Pero mi postura simpre ha sido clara y contundente. Sin más que añadir os deseo a todos

FROHES NEUES JAHR!

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!

Y ya que estamos:

*Frohes New Año!*


----------



## Rayines

Puristas y no puristas
a todos doy la razón
"viendo que sois la ocasión"  
para que nos divirtamos.

Tanto en prosa como en verso
se han lucido en este foro
demostrando que no es todo
"contexto" o "corrección"...¡Ni modo!

Yo al principio me achiqué,
porque el verso no es lo mío  
pero al ver que de tan lejos 
y con esfuerzo bilingüe
tanto forero su arte
de poeta instrumentó,
me dije Inés, ¿por qué no?
Después de todo la vida,
ya sea en prosa o en poesía,
es una improvisación.

A Mateamargo agradezco,
la cálida iniciativa.
Y a pejeman, cuchuflete,
marcoszorrilla y heidita,
antpax mi amiga la hormiga,
ROSANGELUS y michita,
Luis Albornoz, danielfranco
jazyk y RIU, y a mí misma,
haber afilau la pluma  
y sido de la partida.

¡Feliz año para todos,
en prosa como en poesía,
que si la vida algo tiene
de inexpugnable tesoro
son las preciosas palabras
que nos regala día a día!


----------



## michita

heidita said:


> A eso me uno.
> 
> La lista de Luis me parece muy larga y no comparto muchos términos. Pero mi postura simpre ha sido clara y contundente. Sin más que añadir os deseo a todos
> 
> FROHES NEUES JAHR!
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!
> 
> FELIZ AÑO NUEVO!
> 
> Y ya que estamos:
> 
> *Frohes New Año!*


 

Yo, también os deseo toda clase de felicidad para 2007.

¡Ah... les he pedido a los Reyes Magos que se pasen por donde estáis!

¡¡A ver si me hacen caso!!


----------



## michita

Rayines said:


> Puristas y no puristas
> a todos doy la razón
> "viendo que sois la ocasión"
> para que nos divirtamos.
> 
> Tanto en prosa como en verso
> se han lucido en este foro
> demostrando que no es todo
> "contexto" o "corrección"...¡Ni modo!
> 
> Yo al principio me achiqué,
> porque el verso no es lo mío
> pero al ver que de tan lejos
> y con esfuerzo bilingüe
> tanto forero su arte
> 
> Te ha salido de miedo el poema, para no ser lo tuyo.
> 
> Feliz Año Nuevo.
> de poeta instrumentó,
> me dije Inés, ¿por qué no?
> Después de todo la vida,
> ya sea en prosa o en poesía,
> es una improvisación.
> 
> A Mateamargo agradezco,
> la cálida iniciativa.
> Y a pejeman, cuchuflete,
> marcoszorrilla y heidita,
> antpax mi amiga la hormiga,
> ROSANGELUS y michita,
> Luis Albornoz, danielfranco
> jazyk y RIU, y a mí misma,
> haber afilau la pluma
> y sido de la partida.
> 
> ¡Feliz año para todos,
> en prosa como en poesía,
> que si la vida algo tiene
> de inexpugnable tesoro
> son las preciosas palabras
> que nos regala día a día!


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Que buenas las iniciativas del Mateamargo , siempre me llaman la atencion.
Exelente la participación de Luis, y si, todos estamos de acuerdo en que son necesarias pero el tiempo dirá..........
A todos les deseo muy Feliz y Prospero año 2007.
Un abrazo desde aca de Venezuela. y parta finalizar un verso en ocasión de la fecha festiva.
Querida y dulce Bebida
dueña de mis tormentos
que haces alla afuera
vengase pa' ca dentro....


----------



## aleCcowaN

Un poco me ha sorprendido
ver este hilo rimado,
con habilidad trazado,
y cuántos han contribuido,

con respecto a las palabras
que de otro idioma prestado
tomamos por olvidado
nuestro lenguaje de marras,

Critico mucho al que salta
y espeta a boca de jarro
que tal hecho es muy bizarro
cuando lo valiente falta.

Y realmente está mal,
me tiene muy afligido,
olvidar controvertido
y decir "controversial"

Pero de aquellos vocablos
que evitan la confusión
de agregar otra acepción
en términos muy poblados,

estoy de acuerdo, y es más,
por si faltaran razones
en mi casa no hay ratones
pero tengo un "par" de mouse

Más lo que seguro mengua,
pues creo que es mancillar,
es volver a incorporar
lo que ya estaba en la lengua.

Por países desigual
se aplica este nuevo "wording"
¿estacionamiento del shopping
y parking del comercial?

La cuestión adquiere a veces
ribetes extravagantes
cuando tantos diletantes
se enredan en gringas preces:

Experticia, kani-kama,
valet-parking, filetto,
happy-hour, oops! marmetto
ciboullettes y takana.

Experticia es estulticia,
break nada más que descanso,
y existe algún que otro ganso
para quien fair es justicia.

Dónde irá todo a parar
de este diario bombardeo
es algo que no brujuleo.
Lo que sí puedo afirmar

para el asunto en cuestión,
cuando la lengua se aluna,
no existe mejor vacuna
que una buena educación.


----------



## Fernita

Felicito con emoción,
la genialidad de nuestro Mate,
no solo la del forero
sino la de nuestro brebaje.

Tanto uno como el otro
son muy 'mucho' importantes
ya que nos dan la oportunidad
de compartir lo relevante.

Y compartiendo la vida,
esta vida de ilusión,
los invito a todos mis amigos
a brindar con el corazón.

El año nuevo ya empezó,
y aquí firmes estamos,
aprendiendo y creciendo,
a cada paso que damos.

Les mando un cariño gigante,
les deseo lo mejor,
que disfruten y sean felices
con salud, paz y amor.


yo.​ 
Querido Mate: te congratulo desde lo más recóndito de mi ser por este hilo tan valioso que me ha hecho aprender y divertirme a la vez. 
Abrazos y cariños,
Fernita


----------

